# What is your Favorite Branch of Philosophy/Philosophical Investigation?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

Vote and explain, por favor.


----------



## B.J. (Aug 10, 2006)

I vote for Ethics. Although in the classroom, nothing has challenged me more than the Existentialist. Ethics was a branch I found that most people can relate to at some level. Which helped me in several conversations to share the Gospel. The other fields mentioned get really tricky, and fall off into abstarction so fast that most people lose focus of the topic being discussed. Of course some have even lost their minds. while trying to tackle these other branches. Metaphysics is always a fun one as well!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

Why not cosmology?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Why not cosmology?



I just listed the major widely-accepted Branches of Philosophy. They can all be broken down into sub categories and so forth.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

I guess metaphysics... with no real explanation except that I like metaphysical questions.


----------



## Vytautas (Aug 10, 2006)

I like logic because I took a class in it. It also relates to my field, math.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 11, 2006)

Logic is exciting and challenging to me.....It's Sudoku on steroids....


----------



## Civbert (Sep 12, 2006)

Logic - because everything else depends on it. (And it's also the most fun!) 

Epistemology would be my second choice - especially the clear teaching of Gordon Clark on epistemology.


----------

